# 2 shows today - results



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Today was two shows here in NJ.

First Judge was Ann Weikel and she placed my goats:

Jitterbug - 8th needs a more level topline (which I know - there were like 14 in this class)
Angie - 2nd (cant remember why she chose the other doe because she would say I chose two over one for this which makes no sense and then she said one over two and two give this to one and I was just confused. There were 3 in this class)
Lola - 2nd (I think she liked the mamary system on the other doe who she placed in 1st. I cant remember how many were in her class)

Second judge was Paul Kempe (I really like this judge and not just because of the following  but because he explains his placings very well and lets you see his thought process. He is real nice to the young kids and doesnt get exasperated with you. He also tells you more about your goat even if you dont place well he finds somethign nice to say about the doe)

Ok that said here are his placings for my does

Jitterbug - 4th (he said needs more of a level topline )
Angie - 1st 
Lola - 1st then she was a close second to the Sr. Champion but he went with her just for capacity alone since everything else about them was even he said. She received Reserve Champion :greengrin: 

I came home with ribbons and I am very happy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

sounds like you did really well Stacey............congrats............ :wahoo:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

You did great!! Congrats!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats!!! :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

:thumb: :greengrin: :leap: Whoohoo! Ribbons are always great! Put em on your wall and you'll never need wallpaper. XD


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

your welcome Stacey....... :thumbup: :greengrin:


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulation Stacey :leap:. It so nice when a judge explains the reason behind their place in a way you understand. Weather you placed first or last. Shelly


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

totaly. he placed this little girls doe last in line with the Junior does and he was OVERLY nice about telling her that since she was pregnant that their bodies go through changes making them not so level or walk right etc. And that it wasnt her or her doe but more then likely the pregnancy and once she kids she should do much better as a Sr doe. I thought that was real nice.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Way to go Stacey. That is great.

I do like when judges explain why they placed them the way the y did. I know when I judge I try to be as helpful as I can she I explain without going on to long.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Great job Stace! Me too I love hearing all the reasons...just yesterday I was told that my little buck (who was placed near last out of a bunch of older ones) was correct & sound on his legs & feet..which is why I used the sire!


----------

